# Firearms and Shooting > Shotgunning >  Ranger m5 inertia opinion?

## Gloves

Has anyone shot or handled the ranger m5 inertia from guncity? Tossing up between that or another stoeger 3000, would love an m2 bit ouch price tag! 

Can't find a review anywhere except gun city's own.

----------


## Gloves

Seriously Noone has shot one of these???

----------


## mawzer308

Stay away from anything with Ranger in front of it, spend your hard earned coin on something that will last.

----------


## lumberjack

Yea na even one of the guys in gun city said to stay away from them. Benelli m2 if you can stretch or the Stoeger 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## jakewire

Do you definitely want an inertia gun as there is a host of really good guns between those two prices
check this thread out
https://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co....allbies-44091/

----------


## Gloves

> Yea na even one of the guys in gun city said to stay away from them. Benelli m2 if you can stretch or the Stoeger 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Shit that doesn't sound good at all!  I like the stoeger I have but it's just too long and the amount I'd get for it doesn't even cover half of a new one just to get a shorter barrel, if I could buy a new barrel I would but nowhere stocks replacements. The ranger seems like a good deal for $800  with an extended mag

I guess I'll look at other options

----------


## Gloves

> Do you definitely want an inertia gun as there is a host of really good guns between those two prices
> check this thread out
> https://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co....allbies-44091/


I'd look at other options. Can't seem to find a lot that comes in 24" though.

----------


## Towely

Beretta 1301 comp. If youre into ipsc style shooting then its the best set up out of the box and ready to run gun available (although those bredas look pretty swish but ive never seen one in person) Comes in 21" and 24". You arnt losing much in a 21" as the mag extension will dictate length and velocity is more than adequate. If i had to shoot standard or modified div then i would buy a 1301 again over anything else. Just my humble opinion.

----------


## jakewire

> I'd look at other options. Can't seem to find a lot that comes in 24" though.

----------


## Gloves

Definitely far out of my budget unfortunately, setup isn't really an issue I'll just end up machining parts to suit..

----------


## Gloves

> Attachment 94775


Seems like a reasonable idea. .......

----------


## Towely

Well there you go. Run a hacksaw over it and get somebody to thread it for chokes. Looks like you got it sorted.

----------


## csmiffy

An experienced chopper pilot that I shot with opening morning (good guy by the way) had an M2 there. He let the lad have quite a few shots out of it over the weekend.
He reckoned it had shot over 5000 deer+rabbits+wallabies etc. He said it was good but he liked the M1 better. he didn't explain why as it was more of a preference maybe, but he had put a lot down range obviously.
I asked him about them and he reckoned you could pick up a good second hand one for a grand or so. Not sure if that's accurate but Id much rather have a Benelli Mi than one of tipples knock offs.
BTW the little short barrel was a loud sunofabitch lol.

----------


## Gloves

I'll keep an eye out! Have written to beretta again about another barrel...fingers crossed this time

----------


## Mufasa

Purpose? If IPSC/Multi-gun I'd be asking in addition to reliability are there the after market mods you'll want. Extended mag tubes, enlarged controls etc. I'd go Stoeger if they were your two choices. Maybe Breda is in your price range. I'd avoid JM Pro.

----------


## gsp follower

if its aiything like the ranger 870 rip offs they,l be over wieght unreliable and generaly shite. :Cool:

----------


## ChrisW

Consider the Franchi Affinity. Its very very, very similar to an M2.

----------


## gonetropo

> if its aiything like the ranger 870 rip offs they,l be over wieght unreliable and generaly shite.


the wife has one, so does her dad. no issues at all 
it wont win any beauty contests or be the sort of firearm that gets handed down through generations but they are happy with theirs

----------


## gsp follower

each to thier own but i prefer not to have crap if i dont have to.

----------


## Gloves

I've had a couple of the 870's, they are a little heavy but honestly the one I have now is probably my favourite gun, put hundreds of rounds through it, gets thrown in sand water etc never cleaned and it's never had a single fault...

----------


## MAJOR F

franchi is a good idea

----------


## gonetropo

go buy a fabarm. best semi 12 i have ever owned

----------


## gadgetman

> go buy a fabarm. best semi 12 i have ever owned


+1

----------


## gsp follower

> I've had a couple of the 870's, they are a little heavy but honestly the one I have now is probably my favourite gun, put hundreds of rounds through it, gets thrown in sand water etc never cleaned and it's never had a single fault...


if its the remy 870 true but those gun city rip offs are heafty pieces of chinese made shite with dubious reliability.

if they made a lefty 20 gauge fabarm id buy it.
 im seriously eye balling the akkar triple barrel 26 inch barrelled 20 gauge but i want to heft one before pushin the button
 it would solve any future mag plugin law problems at three shots dubious if over three are good anyway for me. :Grin: 
[ATTACH]95179[/ATTACH ]in due course i shall feed it some of this starting with summer paries and maybe mallards.
it  only took 9 months to get here :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 
still it wont/dont kick as much as the full ounce load.

----------


## Gloves

It's a ranger, no issue the weight doesn't really bother me either..no reliability issues at all.  

A fabarm is way out of my budget...

----------


## gsp follower

> It's a ranger, no issue the weight doesn't really bother me either..no reliability issues at all.  
> 
> A fabarm is way out of my budget...


may you always stay young healthy and oblivious to heavy guns then gloves.

----------


## gadgetman

> if its the remy 870 true but those gun city rip offs are heafty pieces of chinese made shite with dubious reliability.
> 
> if they made a lefty 20 gauge fabarm id buy it.
>  im seriously eye balling the akkar triple barrel 26 inch barrelled 20 gauge but i want to heft one before pushin the button
>  it would solve any future mag plugin law problems at three shots dubious if over three are good anyway for me.
> [ATTACH]95179[/ATTACH ]in due course i shall feed it some of this starting with summer paries and maybe mallards.
> it  only took 9 months to get here
> still it wont/dont kick as much as the full ounce load.


I did have a GC 870 as my first shottie and have to say that once I got it's initial feeding issues sorted (about 10 minutes with a gunsmith) it worked flawlessly and pointed extremely well. I did very well with it. The second owner liked it so much he bought the short barrel version as well. I liked the weight as it reduced recoil, conservation of momentum and all that.

Just man up and buy a 12gu Fabarm. With their gas system and compressible piston they are very soft shooting and quite light. I've seen a few pop up in leftie config, been tempted to get one for the girl.

----------


## gadgetman

> It's a ranger, no issue the weight doesn't really bother me either..no reliability issues at all.  
> 
> A fabarm is way out of my budget...


Look at second hand. I bought a Fabarm that had already had many 10's of thousands of rounds through it. Looks rough but functions extremely well. Only time I've had an issue was foliage from the maimai getting caught in the action. That would have to go into the operator error category though.

----------


## gonetropo

my fabarm was $850 c/w mag extension. camo finish on the stock was worn but apart from that its mint. shoots any weight projectile and is also rated full choke with steel.

----------


## Gloves

So I was in christchurch Sunday and somehow I ended up owning a "ranger m5" got a not too bad deal. To my surprise despite all the talk of "development" etc being done by guncity on these shotguns making people think this is they're own design, it is in fact a rebranded asi ultramax and it's made in Turkey not china.
The machining of the reciever and bolt are as good if not better than my stoeger, fit and finish is pretty decent and a lot better than I expected. Furniture is comfy but a little on the toy plastic side of things, nevertheless seems sturdy enough. Yet to put any rounds through it I'm currently chilling on the couch manually cycling the action to smooth out any high spots. 
Will update after its first outting. Have machined an oversized charging handle already, the supplied one is rather midget and a little sharp.

----------


## Kiwilad2021

So any updates from anyone on the ranger m5? 
I just brought one today and keen to hear what others think.

----------


## Russian 22.

> So any updates from anyone on the ranger m5? 
> I just brought one today and keen to hear what others think.


shoot a brick through it and let us know what you think. idk anyone who owns one

----------

